# My "new" old 22



## Alayote223 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just bought this Ruger 10/22 from a guy here locally. I got it to shoot squirrels with, but I'm thinking I might try it on coyotes... Good Practice !! :smile:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice look'in Ruger Alayote223. I'd like to find a used one with a full length stock.

Shoot'in coyotes with a .22 you gotta be nuts on with bullet placement. I shoot Stinger ammo--- they have a bit of smack to em. I shot some Yellowjacket rounds on prairie dogs. They were vicious on the little rascals, but I had feeding problems cause of the shape of the bullet.

Heres a pic of my old reliable 10/22--- bought'er new a couple decades ago.









awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that the 22lr is a bit on the light Side for quick clean kills on coyote sized game , but that is a beauty of a gun. Watch out squirrels!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sweet rifle

but i would add a lttle to the caliber for yotes

.22 is a little light,now put a 3 at the end of it and your on to something 

unless your failry close and plan on putting them in the grey matter container


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Sweet rifles, love mine, but would not shoot coyotes with it unless you can pull off close range head shots or lethal lung and heart shots. Not going to be an easy task, and you don't want to shoot to wound.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great looking rifle, but like everyone has posted, not for coyotes. go get them squirrels.


----------

